# Can't find Design view tab in Netbeans 6.9.1



## alikanch (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello, 
I m using Netbeans 6.9.1 for developing a JSP web application.
but i cant find the design view in it. the JSP file is opening only in code view... please somebody help me with this


----------

